# I Don't Want To Wait



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

As usual, very nice. A lot of talent down your way.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice balance in that acoustic! Lots of fullness but the top notes still find their way out too!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

TimH said:


> Very nice balance in that acoustic! Lots of fullness but the top notes still find their way out too!


I was thinking the same thing , before I saw your post TimH . 
Dale, your friends voice comes through so well in this song , very beautiful .
I was starting to worry about the Kiss lamp in some of your resent previous post as I didn`t see it and thought it was gone for good lol . In our currant rehearsal site the owner has every imaginable Kiss memorabilia still in original packaging on every wall , except for that lamp . I won`t dare tell him about it . So we call it the Kiss shack .


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

marcos said:


> As usual, very nice. A lot of talent down your way.


thanks for the kind words..sure appreciate you checking this out!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

TimH said:


> Very nice balance in that acoustic! Lots of fullness but the top notes still find their way out too!


thank you...it's an 0 size which is very comfortable for me since i'm not a big guy. It's very comfortable and gets most of my time because of it's size and sound. Appreciate the post.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Mooh said:


> Very nice.


thanks so much for giving this a listen!


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

Mooh said:


> Very nice.





John Reilly said:


> I was thinking the same thing , before I saw your post TimH .
> Dale, your friends voice comes through so well in this song , very beautiful .
> I was starting to worry about the Kiss lamp in some of your resent previous post as I didn`t see it and thought it was gone for good lol . In our currant rehearsal site the owner has every imaginable Kiss memorabilia still in original packaging on every wall , except for that lamp . I won`t dare tell him about it . So we call it the Kiss shack .


I'd love to see that room! Crazy how much merch they have produced really.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

tonedr said:


> thanks so much for giving this a listen!


My pleasure. I've done, and continue to do, many duos with female singers. Hearing what others do with the format is informative and encouraging.


----------



## helliott1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Flat out, this is really good. Great room sound and talent. Thanks for sharing


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

helliott1 said:


> Flat out, this is really good. Great room sound and talent. Thanks for sharing


thanks so much for your kind post..we sure appreciate you being willing to give this a listen!


----------

